# Website glitching 12/06/2015



## sunni (Dec 6, 2015)

We are away of the website glitching, lagging and causing problems on december the 6th 2015.
it has been noted to the higher ups 

All problems are related to the same issue so you do not need to fight with the system to write/inform us of your issues and website glitches they are all one in the same we are aware of them...unless you want to 

sorry for the inconvenience , no update as to when it will be fixed at the current moment.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 6, 2015)

No problem. Thanks for letting us know. Perhaps you can give those of us members a free t-shirt or coffee mug for our patience in dealing with the issues and remaining loyal RIU members instead of jumping ship and running over to another forum.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks...thought it was my end or something...last 2 or 3 days. Site unaccessable for an hour early Fri. eve.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Thanks...thought it was my end or something...last 2 or 3 days. Site unaccessable for an hour early Fri. eve.


That wasn't just you, either.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> We are away of the website glitching, lagging and causing problems on december the 6th 2015.
> it has been noted to the higher ups
> 
> All problems are related to the same issue so you do not need to fight with the system to write/inform us of your issues and website glitches they are all one in the same we are aware of them...unless you want to
> ...


Thank you! Always appreciate the heads up about this kinda stuff!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 6, 2015)

Yea its acting like grass city now


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 6, 2015)

Are you guys playing with the site again my inbox is duplicating messages along with alerts it did stop for a while about an hour ago


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey, Theres something wrong with the website ! I can't load pictures or videos. Probably has to do with all the advertisement banners.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 6, 2015)

Its ISIS there coming everyone hide


----------



## sunni (Dec 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> Hey, Theres something wrong with the website ! I can't load pictures or videos. Probably has to do with all the advertisement banners.





THCBrain said:


> Are you guys playing with the site again my inbox is duplicating messages along with alerts it did stop for a while about an hour ago


i cant tell if both of you are being serious or not
yes we are aware, all problems you have are a result of a specific website problem and is being worked on
it comes and goes, and is glitchy, lagging and buggy. which is what i have stated in my main point .
i also said i will update when things change , it has not been fixed yet, when it is fixed i will update as stated in my main post.

have a good day ^_^


----------



## texasjack (Dec 6, 2015)

Can't use search on my windows phone


----------



## doublejj (Dec 6, 2015)

I notice this happens on Sunday mornings mostly.....somebody go wake up rollie...I think after a night of hard drinlking he may have fallen asleep on his keyboard again...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 6, 2015)

Yea ya planks! she said it was acting up


----------



## sunni (Dec 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I notice this happens on Sunday mornings mostly.....somebody go wake up rollie...I think after a night of hard drinlking he may have fallen asleep on his keyboard again...


hmm not really...
the last time our website crashed it had the same "symptoms" it was on a Tuesday, this is the second time this has happened 

It is entirely possible our website seems slower on weekends as we have more traffic, but this is not the website being slow. This is having actual website technical difficulties where our website is crashing


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 6, 2015)

Well i dunno who is in charge of repairing this site but they should be fired lol 
And who ever did make changes better start reversing what they did before the pass the point of no return an really fuck it up


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 6, 2015)

can i ask has any recent updates been installed with XenForo ???

ensure that your template and phrase modifications are up to date.


Log in to the XenForo admin control panel.
Click on the *Appearance* tab.
Look at the *Outdated Templates* and *Outdated Phrases* pages.
We currently recommend that you *revert* any outdated templates or phrases, and redo your customizations. Alternatively, in XenForo 1.2, you can use the template merging options to quickly update your template edits.

You should also confirm the integrity of all uploaded files.


Log in to the XenForo admin control panel.
Click on the *Tools* tab.
Click on *File Health Check* from the list on the left hand side.
This tool will confirm whether all the appropriate files are in place and contain the correct contents. If any problems are detected, you will be alerted to the error.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 6, 2015)

All of sudden


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> i cant tell if both of you are being serious or not
> yes we are aware, all problems you have are a result of a specific website problem and is being worked on
> it comes and goes, and is glitchy, lagging and buggy. which is what i have stated in my main point .
> i also said i will update when things change , it has not been fixed yet, when it is fixed i will update as stated in my main post.
> ...



Thanks mom.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 6, 2015)

I say back up and re boot system first thing i would do then i would start undoing previous
add on , or upgrades, or changes you may have done back up n re boot and so on until you find the culprit that is interfering with the system .. 
I am sure you all will get it under control soon


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)

oh, the search function isn't working either. will that be fixed too ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)

oh no ! Are we gonna ceash ?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey TWS message me lets see if messages are not working also


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for keeping us updated. Be patient y'all!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 6, 2015)

thanks for the heads up sunni.My issue has been notifications getting weird.glad to know the bunk schwag im smoking really isnt that good


----------



## doublejj (Dec 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> hmm not really...
> the last time our website crashed it had the same "symptoms" it was on a Tuesday, this is the second time this has happened
> 
> It is entirely possible our website seems slower on weekends as we have more traffic, but this is not the website being slow. This is having actual website technical difficulties where our website is crashing


yep, that would be rollies left ear....roll him over


----------



## Dumme (Dec 6, 2015)

I blame it all on MTV! If it wasn't for MTV, kids wouldn't act the way they do, and the website would be just fine. Damn MTV!!


----------



## sunni (Dec 6, 2015)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Well i dunno who is in charge of repairing this site but they should be fired lol
> And who ever did make changes better start reversing what they did before the pass the point of no return an really fuck it up


no your call to make


2ANONYMOUS said:


> can i ask has any recent updates been installed with XenForo ???
> 
> ensure that your template and phrase modifications are up to date.
> 
> ...


dont worry about us , what we do and how our server admin runs the website
all you need to know is we have problems and we are aware and we are working on it


----------



## Dumme (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 6, 2015)

Lame...


----------



## zbo (Dec 6, 2015)

thank you was wondering why my new pics didn't show in my journal


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> it has been noted to the higher ups


Any word on when these "higher ups" (rollitups parents) are to fix the issues?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 6, 2015)

I


sunni said:


> We are away of the website glitching, lagging and causing problems on december the 6th 2015.
> it has been noted to the higher ups
> 
> All problems are related to the same issue so you do not need to fight with the system to write/inform us of your issues and website glitches they are all one in the same we are aware of them...unless you want to
> ...


I believe I felt a disturbance disturbance in the _*Force*_.


----------



## sunni (Dec 6, 2015)

@The_Herban_Legend no sorry I said I would update you guys when I know
At the moment I have no timeline it was not given to me but I requested it
I promise you guys When I know I will always update for the users

I do not forget you are all the first to know after I find out


----------



## lawlrus (Dec 6, 2015)

Is this why I can't post threads right now? Every time I do it says it is posted and loads the thread, but if I hit refresh or go to the forum and look for the thread I get an error that isn't there.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks ,,I was wondering what the hell was goin on. My grow journals weren't updating, or if they did I can't see them,, and it keeps showing 1 conversation and 1 new alert,,'


----------



## sunni (Dec 6, 2015)

@lawlrus yes all website issues,bugs and glitches are attributed to the same problem , which is a known problem and being worked on


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> i cant tell if both of you are being serious or not
> yes we are aware, all problems you have are a result of a specific website problem and is being worked on
> it comes and goes, and is glitchy, lagging and buggy. which is what i have stated in my main point .
> i also said i will update when things change , it has not been fixed yet, when it is fixed i will update as stated in my main post.
> ...


I'm being deadly serious! I've just got up from a fantastic nights sleep and still no change!

Edit: All seems to be good everything's working like normal.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ricky1lung (Dec 7, 2015)

That's foro for you.

Code is easily fixed and rewritten, I'm sure the admin team knows what's wrong and how to fix it.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 7, 2015)

All I know is that somebody stayed up and busted his ass in front of a monitor all night just so we could post stupid memes without inconveniencing ourselves.

And I thank this person profusely! @sunni , please pass this along to the appropriate individual. Once they've gotten some sleep, that is.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2015)

So do you guys want to arrange an 'intervention' for Rollie? so this doesn't keep happening? I think his drinking is getting out of hand.


----------

